# Ferienhaus mit Angelsteg SüdNL?



## mitsch2001 (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Ferienhaus oder ähnlichem mit direkter Lage am See/Kanal von dem aus es gestattet ist zu angeln #c . Im Prinzip á la Centerparcs, jedoch mit Aussicht auf Fisch 

Ich wollte halt mit 3 - 5 Angelkollegen ein verlängertes Wochenende mit Bier, Grill und primär Angeln verbringen.
Leider finde ich dazu nur wenig Infos, oder aber der Park/ das Haus ist 500 km weg. z.B. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209404
Perfekt wäre auch die Möglichkeit auch Nachts die Maden zu baden.
Darf auch gerne Belgien oder Deutschland sein. Alle Scheine vorhanden.

liebe Grüße aus AC

Mitsch


----------



## Neo74 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ferienhaus mit Angelsteg SüdNL?*

Hallo Mitsch,

ich war vor 2 Jahren im Bungalowpark Emslander Meer - ist doch der bei Vlagtwedde, oder? #c
Wir waren im Juli dort und konnten bis auf Rotaugen und einen einzelnen Barsch nichts verhaften...waren aber auch mit den Familien dort und haben recht wenig geangelt. Vor 2 Jahren war aber im Park ausschliesslich C & R (finde ich auch gut so) - jedoch galt offiziell auch ein Nachtangelnverbot im Park. Ob dies jedoch kontrolliert wird...??? Also wir wurden kein einziges Mal nach den Papieren gefragt. 
Aber dort in der Nähe sind wunderschöne Kanäle - hier benötigt ihr den Vispas, bekommt ihr aber in dem Angelladen in Vlaggtwedde.
In Südholland kenne ich leider auch keine schönen Unterkünfte. Wäre hier für Tips aber ebenfalls dankbar.

Viel Erfolg bei der Unterkunftsuche...Gruß Neo74


----------



## mrxdaking (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ferienhaus mit Angelsteg SüdNL?*

Hallo Mitsch,

Ich bin Reiseverkehrskaufmann und wir fahren jedes Jahr mindestens einmal in die Niederlande zum Angeln.

Also wir waren diese Jahr im Parc Emslandermeer:
Mit kontinuierlichem Anfüttern haben wir dort 2 Brassen 45-55cm und einen Hecht gefangen.
Allerdings ist das Gewässer dort nicht wirklich gut.
Laut Einheimischen soll man in den Kanälen rund um Vlagtwedde sehr gute Aussichen auf einen Kapitalen Hecht haben...
Hechte waren allerdings zu unserer Zeit noch geschont.
Fazit:
Park ist sehr schön und gepflegt, allerdings auch im oberen Mittelfeld beim Preis angesiedelt.
Angeln kostete 1€ pro Tag - VISpas nicht erforderlich.

Da ich mich sehr viel mit Parks direkt am Wasser in den Niederlanden beschäftigt habe, bin ich nun auf den neu von CenterParks übernommenen Parc Sandur gestoßen.
Fischbestand soll sehr gut sein, allerdings soll laut Auskunft des Parks ein VISpas erforderlich sein...
Vispas kostet allerdings nur um die 20€/Jahr.
Der Parc Sandur ist in unserem Fall deutlich günstiger, als der Parc Emslandermeer.

Außerdem waren wir auch schon im Landal Stroombroek.
Dort sind die Häuser nicht direkt am See.
Es gibt 2 Seeen, einer etwas kleiner und vom Besatz mittelmäßig (1 Woche =3 Hechte/1 Barsch/2 Rotaugen)
3€/Tag und 7/Woche
Der andere See soll laut Einheimischen einen sehr guten Hechtbestand haben, allerdings wurde uns das erst 2 Tage vor Abreise gesagt, sodass wir uns dafür nicht extra nen VISpass kaufen wollten...

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe:
Du wohnst in Aachen und von da ausmüsste der Parc Emslandermeer ca. 250km und der Parc Sandur ca. 200km entfernt sein.Ist doch nicht wirklich weit....


ICh hoffe weitergeholfen zu haben

MFG
Mrxdaking


----------

